# In a bad spot..please help...



## sacredheart (Sep 14, 2010)

Good afternoon everyone - First of all, I'm a bit paranoid at times and have trust issues because I've been cheated on in the past. I'm in a relationship in where I suspect my live in boyfriend of 2 years has cheated or is cheating or is a serial cheater. There have been signs from him texting his ex girlfriend to me hearing he was out at a bar with another girl to him coming home with lipstick on the bottom of his shirt. Sometimes when I kiss him his face smells of somethig funny..I can't pin point it but sometimes I think it's the smell of another woman..Of course I'm crazy and none of this has happened. I'm in a crazy stage of denial because I love him and I think he will change. Plus, I don't have proof that all I said above means he's been cheating or is it proof? 

He told me when we started dating that he always cheated in his past until he got married and she wound up cheating on him and left him. Talk about Karma huh? You would think if he was cheating on me why wouldn't he have learned his lesson? Is it an addiction? I'm a great woman to him. Took his kids under my arm (every other weekend with him), attractive with a great job. Why do men do these things?

I had started to detach myself from him because of my suspicions, etc. to recently find out that I'm pregnant! I'm so confused as what to do! I don't know if I'm being paranoid? If I do have a baby with him..will he change? Should I terminate? Any advice would be so greatly appreciated...I'm at a loss and having much anxiety about it all...

I'm so in love with him...this is hurting me so badly...


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

If you've read here at all, not all men do these things. And sometimes its the women that do. I think you would do more damage to yourself by doing away with your baby. Sure you would have more freedom but, I think you would have less joy in your life. Maybe the BF will man up if he knows you are going to have a baby. But you have to decide for yourself. Life is full of pain and joy. Sometimes you have to take chance and jump in with both feet. Your choice.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

I would keep the baby and get rid of him! Seriously though.....If you are getting vibes he is cheating, he probably is. And he has definitely got a track record for cheating. You need to get concrete evidence--one way or the other. You will second guess yourself and drive yourself nuts until you know for certain. Once you know, you will have a better mindset to make important decisions.


----------



## sacredheart (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi guys..thanks for the responses...our cell phone number is under my name so I decided to snoop yesterday..I found that he's been calling and texting his ex and this girl that he was out at the bar with (says he wasn't) he's been texting her as well...on a daily basis they texted..numerous times...when I confronted him he said she's dating his boss...that they chat OCCASIONALLY (10 times a day) about work, his boss, me, places and things to do in Cleveland cause she's new around here...I asked him why he never told me he had a work friend cause he's had no problem telling me about other female friends and he said it's because he knows I'd be upset...he thinks that he's done nothing wrong and he's the innocent one here...he says that he's never touched another woman..that he's been faithful and he's proud of it...that he's in love with me and all he needs is me...he won't apologize cause once again there's nothing to apologize about...it's all innocent..he's betrayed my trust...

Also..if the girl at work was just a work friend, when I called her instead of saying that, she told me that I needed to take it up with him...they're just friends though...all lies...I'm just beyond sick to my stomach righ tnow..


----------

